# rat pregnant



## mayfair (Dec 6, 2007)

can you tell me if i need to separate my male from my female as she is pregnant


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

You should not keep male and female rats together... Unless the female is spayed( which I doubt she is since she is pregnant) or if the male is neutered.
So please separate the male from the female


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

In general, yes. The female may get more aggressive and if and when she gives birth he can get her pregnant again immediately, which is very unhealthy for her and the babies.

I would suggest keeping them separate and keeping a male baby and a female baby to keep them company and not putting them back together.

The male babies will have to be separated from the the females (and their mother) at 5 weeks.


----------



## GracieBaby (Sep 30, 2007)

I am just wondering by the sounds oof it you were trying to breed the two considering that you had them in the same cage are they pet store rats ?


----------

